# Cutting terra cotta



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a good method for cutting terra cotta pots? I want to use them for huts because I can get a much wider variety of sizes. I have not had good success cutting an opening though. Anyone out there have success?
Thanks


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 24, 2009)

Try a grinder with a diamond blade made for ceramic.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I use a hammer, then sand down the sharp edges. You get lots of interesting shapes that way


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe it's suppose to make it easier to cut terra cotta if you soak it first. Never tried though.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I also just break them. I get the big ones and use a screwdriver and hammer
like a chisel to get a close break point so they dont just shatter and you end up with a clay substrate

I have also dropped them before, from about 3 feet up, and had them crack in a straight line just perfectly but not fall appart. I then had to pull it appart. might be worth a try


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Great, thanks for the suggestions.

J


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Soak it in water which will stop it from being dusty, and then used a diamond blade on a grinder and you can get pretty clean cuts, if you can add water as you are cutting it saves on dust as well and helps extend the life of the blade.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've used a regular hacksaw. I bet one of those Dremel things would work.

Usually I cut two straight lines down into the pot to the right depth, and then break the final leg with a pair of pliers.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

If you have a tile saw I'm sure it would get it done quite well.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dremel tool with one of these high speed cutters. High Speed Cutters

or this Diamond Wheel
Doug


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have limited tools, but do have an old dremel and a hacksaw, so I will do some experimenting.
Thanks


----------

